# What's your jerk bait rod set up?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I've got my ideal set up with rods and reels for everything except jerk baits. What rod and reel do you have set up for throwing small jerkbaits? Preferably looking for a baitcaster. I bought a shimano compre graphite jerkbait rod last year and paired it with an older bantam curado I have, but it never really impressed me.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I just use my crank bait rod with my jerk baits it work well for me


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

For trout I use a 6.5 foot Fenwick with 6 lb test and rapalas fished twitch twice pause. 

For tiger musky and bass I use a 7 foot regular bass rod. Can even rember the name or action. I think it's a wade. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LiteParamedic (Nov 15, 2020)

Dobyns 704cb paired with a curado 70 and 10-12 lb flouro

https://fishjig.com/how-to-choose-a-fishing-rod-and-reel-for-beginners/


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Phenix Big Bait special with any conventional reel.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

6'6" American Rodsmith Jerkbait rod, Quantum real. Have used spinning rods as well, no problem. Just needs to have a stiff action for proper movement in the water.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

9' St. Croix 5wt. The jerk bait looks exactly like a woolly bugger. :noidea:


----------



## Orgend (Feb 18, 2021)

Cranks bait rod is ideal for me.


----------



## Tabris (Mar 11, 2021)

J>>O>>Oarkbait is my top one.


----------

